# TTC 44yrs trying clomid + injection of hope please



## fionamcintosh40 (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi everyone - I've just joined FF and firstly would like to apologise for my lack of abbeviation knowledge so will probably have to write most words out in full. I'm 44 & DH 45 and we have been actively trying to conceive naturally for nearly a year.  No such joy!  I have tested at around FSH 14 but all other tests incl DH sperm etc. fine.  We have just started on clomid (day 4 today) and would love to hear some positive stories from anyone who has been in a similar position.  We are both very lucky to have grown up children from previous relationships whom we love dearly.  We have been together 10 years and just wish we had got our act together sooner regarding having a baby together.  Anyway, we're trying to relax and just be optimistic! Looking forward to hearing from you


----------



## AliG63 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi Fiona,
Sorry to be prophet of gloom but my FSH was 9,  when I started trying  at 44, and I was advised that I could try clomid, but that I would be virtually wasting my time. Facts are that most clinics won't even look at you with an FSH of more than 10 for IVF with your own eggs. The chances of conceiving are SO slim, but there are women who conceive at 45, 46, even older, its just extremely rare.
I think in all honesty you're realistically looking at egg donation or adoption now. Sorry to put it bluntly but unless you are really, really fertile (and in women 44 plus that's rare!) as fertility plummets at 43, that is the stark reality. We started ttc at 44 going on 45 and were told our best best was ED, and that eggs just tend not to fertilize, due to age (poor quality). Having said that, I do wish you all the luck in the world in your trying. You never know 
Ali xx


----------

